# If a shop is removed for screwing a member should reps be banned too?



## heavyiron (Jan 21, 2014)

Interesting concept over at Pro Muscle from k1*

_
"This is why we have stated that reps will now be held responsible for the actions of the sponsors they choose to back and rep, because once the sponsor goes bad or is removed the rep thinks they can just go back to doing their daily board activities without any care of what has transpired between the customer and sponsor.....

Reps want to play the game as if they are working directly for the sponsor so my question is what makes them any less accountable?!

And this goes for ALL reps...From this point forward if any member decides to rep for a sponsor and that sponsor goes bad or is removed that is not of their own decision the rep will be removed from here as well...It does not matter if you have been here since 2002 or 2013!! Time for the adults on this board to start being held accountable for their own decisions and their own actions...Ask yourselves, is that free product worth your reputation here at ProMuscle?!"_


----------



## s2h (Jan 21, 2014)

hmmmmm......


----------



## KelJu (Jan 21, 2014)

Sounds reasonable.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 21, 2014)

is being banned from pro muscle really a punishment?


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 21, 2014)

As long as you ban them all.   We've all seen reps work their asses off to make good when the sponsor they rep goes bad too, though.


----------



## Swfl (Jan 21, 2014)

Exactly why I stopped repping. I didn't feel the reward was worth my reputation if things went south


----------



## charley (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## Dannie (Jan 21, 2014)

In my opinion it depends on the circumstances. 

If rep is at fault ie. pockets the money, knowingly promotes bunk gear etc. then yes, the rep should be banned. 
On the other hand if the shop owner is at fault, and decides to scam people (while rep has nothing to do with it and does not gain anything from it other than a bad reputation) then the rep should not be held responsible. 

I am a member first and a rep second. 
If I sensed (due to amount of angry PM's) that something is not right with the source I rep for. I would step down as a rep and make other members and Admins aware of the issues.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 21, 2014)

^^^ this


----------



## SheriV (Jan 21, 2014)

I think you have to consider the nature of the rep as well...are they willfully dishonest?


----------



## Warriorblaze (Jan 21, 2014)

I agree with Sheri and Dannie


Warrior


----------



## SheriV (Jan 21, 2014)

funny thing is I was on reading prof muscle all evening tonight too...irony

I didn't see this drama unfolding


----------



## s2h (Jan 21, 2014)

or we could ban all the rep gimmicks...that would be about 2413 members lost at my last count...just sayin..


----------



## Watson (Jan 21, 2014)

yup


----------



## SheriV (Jan 21, 2014)

thanks griffith :/


----------



## charley (Jan 21, 2014)

What Griff said.....


----------



## Watson (Jan 21, 2014)

SheriV said:


> thanks griffith :/



titty pics and that becomes a "hell no" .........im for sale


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 22, 2014)

bann all hetros, and members with hair


----------



## Swfl (Jan 22, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> bann all hetros, and members with hair



I'm safe, shaved last night!


----------



## Swfl (Jan 22, 2014)

On a serious note, reps who use other labs gears is an equally offensive thing IMO. If your going around saying how great lab x is but your buying and logging and posting pics of TD's from other labs then where is your integrity? How can you possibly tell a bro to buy something from lab x when you wont even do that. If you rep, you use their gear and no mention of others or you should be demoted from rep and possibly banned I really think this is equally bad as the lab going south.

if your a car salesman you don't go driving a Chevy if you sell BMW now do you?


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2014)

Swfl said:


> On a serious note, reps who use other labs gears is an equally offensive thing IMO. If your going around saying how great lab x is but your buying and logging and posting pics of TD's from other labs then where is your integrity? How can you possibly tell a bro to buy something from lab x when you wont even do that. If you rep, you use their gear and no mention of others or you should be demoted from rep and possibly banned I really think this is equally bad as the lab going south.
> 
> if your a car salesman you don't go driving a Chevy if you sell BMW now do you?


^^ this is stupid. If you work for Ford then you would only drive a ford ? If you like chocolate ice cream you are never aloud to eat vanilla? That's one of the most retarded things I've ever seen someone say. Some reps like to try different things they get bored of the same old, does that mean the same old is bad? No it means as a human they're into variety. I honestly thought I had a tiny bit of respect for u until that absolutely retarded comment! Funny thing to my buddy sells Chevy cars and drives a BMW true story!! Stupid stupid comment.


----------



## Swfl (Jan 22, 2014)

Its not stupid at all. You have no clue about integrity when selling if you think thats stupid.  What im saying here is if you rep for one and then use someone elses gear you shouldnt be logging it showing pics and everything else.  keep it quiet.  Make it seem that you only use what you sell. Your a little slow this morning.  clearly.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 22, 2014)

I think it depends on the circumstances.  There are board reps that bust their ass for their associated sponsor.  They take all the grief for botched orders, cloudy gear, long TD's, unanswered emails and PM's, etc. Yet the sponsor gets all the credit when things go well.  They are literally in the middle.  So if that sponsor gets banned, why would you ban the rep?  On the other hand there are some reps that are part of the problem, maybe the entire problem and should be permabanned without a second thought.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2014)

Swfl said:


> Its not stupid at all. You have no clue about integrity when selling if you think thats stupid.  What im saying here is if you rep for one and then use someone elses gear you shouldnt be logging it showing pics and everything else.  keep it quiet.  Make it seem that you only use what you sell. Your a little slow this morning.  clearly.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


So you'd prefer to be lied to. Got it


----------



## s2h (Jan 22, 2014)

Swfl said:


> On a serious note, reps who use other labs gears is an equally offensive thing IMO. If your going around saying how great lab x is but your buying and logging and posting pics of TD's from other labs then where is your integrity? How can you possibly tell a bro to buy something from lab x when you wont even do that. If you rep, you use their gear and no mention of others or you should be demoted from rep and possibly banned I really think this is equally bad as the lab going south.
> 
> if your a car salesman you don't go driving a Chevy if you sell BMW now do you?



def see your point on the gear rep thing...not so sure about the chevy v bmw salesmen car analogy..i drive bmw's and my log time salemen drives a chevy truck..doesnt strike me as odd but then again 80% of the state drives a truck almost..


----------



## Swfl (Jan 22, 2014)

s2h said:


> def see your point on the gear rep thing...not so sure about the chevy v bmw salesmen car analogy..i drive bmw's and my log time salemen drives a chevy truck..doesnt strike me as odd but then again 80% of the state drives a truck almost..



Ok so the analogy might not be the bedt but the point I solid. Despite what DUMB lats thinks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow that went 8year old girl quick lol! If your building a muscle car do you only use parts from one company start to finish ore shop around and find what you like. You may love one company but maybe someone else makes that part better. So because of loyalty you should lie to your customers? Swfl  you failed as a rep and will never be asked to do it again so it's really not an issue for you. This is hilarious


----------



## independent (Jan 22, 2014)

Im gonna miss the officer.


----------



## Swfl (Jan 22, 2014)

I resigned fyi. I wont go into why. Its not about building a car and its not about lying to anyone. Its about if you're selling a product, any product. The customer is watching not only what you say but what you do. If your buying everybody elses gear but who you sell for, Then why the fuck should anyone trust what you say. Its called being congruent (where your words and actions match). Look at icon and bonez you dont see the writing reviews or signing up to win free gear from other sources. They use what they sell. And if they pick up something extra they dont announce it to the world. Im sure there are other reps who do the same but there are plenty who dont do this. If you cant understand this simple concept, then you're a lost case or have no integrity whatsoever. I hope I made that simple enough for you to understand this time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 22, 2014)

I think it depends on the reps involvement in it. Did they try to work with the customer to get an issue resolved or did they just sit back and watch it happen. I know when I was with Olympus that anytime there was an issue, I insisted that we call ourselves on it before anyone else had to. I did all I could to make things right by the customer as many good reps have and will do. If the rep(s) just sit back and let the issue go on and on that the sponsor is going to be banned for then yes, they should go to. But if they do all they can to try and make the situation right then no, they should not be banned. And you can see this going on, it doesn't take much to sort it out.

I also think the BMW analogy is close to correct. If you work for sponsor A, you should use their products so you can honestly speak to them. If you do use sponsor B's products because maybe your sponsor does not carry something you want then you should be free to do so. But don't go out running your mouth on it. I ran Olympus gear exclusively since I joined them, but that was my choice. Had I used another sponsors product and good or bad, my only review of it would have been by private message to the reps or the sponsor themselves. If you sell BMW's but drive a Chevy, when a customer comes onto your lot you need to sell BMW and not Chevy.

That is just my thoughts on it.


----------



## HeavyB (Jan 22, 2014)

I think if you ban the rep than you will not have any reps that will work with any sponsors. So then people can not reach out to anyone but the sponsors for advice or help when a order goes bad. I personally have PM many reps on here when I was looking to start a cycle for advice and met a bunch of great people because of it. I have even had some reps tell me other sponsors to get gear if the sponsor didn't have it or if the sponsor was fixing to go south. One rep saved me money since he new his sponsor was having trouble filling orders.

As far as using the gear exclusively for the sponsor that you rep for is a bad idea how do you know it compares to others out there but don't bad mouth the other gear just because you rep for the other sponsor.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 22, 2014)

I'll just bow out of my WP log then...oh no, wait. I won't because THAT would be shady.

I will continue to tell people who I think the three top sources are

why was this even brought up? its not even close to the original topic...everyone decided this was a thread where they could air their rep grievances?

as far as the car analogy went...I worked for a large dealership chain a cpl yrs ago...we had volvo, subaru, dodge/chrysler, vw and range rover....I loved at least one if not more than one product in every single one of those manufacturing lines. i also had a ford expedition and drove either that or my bmw to work every damn day...the volvo lot had highline used cars which included audi (vw dlrship didn't have the audi branding) bmw, benz and whatever other exotic might come through like maserati..
so what ..the volvo salespeople couldn't sell the luxury highlines? 
thats fucking ridiculous.
If someone came to the lot i was on and after going over what they were looking for I determined they really should be looking at something on another lot I would (all of us would) drive that person to the other lot and introduce them to the appropriate salesperson for them. 

you wanted a good pricepoint crossover or wagon ? go look at subaru..small possible luxury commuter? vw, big ass car or suv..dodge, luxury offroad capable vehicle youre never gonna take off road? RR
different sources have different shit depending on ones needs...I think its ludicrous to pretend other sources don't exist. Just be better at what you ARE offering.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 22, 2014)

I see pros and cons.

I have in my days never once seen a payment from a customer. I have never handled gear for customers. and i have sent ou of my own stash only several times. I in large part have nothing to do with the actual operations. I know this is not true of all sources.

I simply have the sources ear and i promote good product.  I don't make decisions.  I make suggestions.  I try to help but really I can't make anyone do anything.   

I guess my point is that reps are commonly just the messenger.  And you don't shot the messenger. 

It's kinda like the longs vs Keith thing.
longs got a power trip and wanted to make some of his own dough so he got off protocol and paid for it. Keith was literally jammed into a hard spot.  Both took a lot of shit. One deserved it one did not.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2014)

Swfl I think it's time for a good old neg fest


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2014)

Swfl said:


> I resigned fyi. I wont go into why. Its not about building a car and its not about lying to anyone. Its about if you're selling a product, any product. The customer is watching not only what you say but what you do. If your buying everybody elses gear but who you sell for, Then why the fuck should anyone trust what you say. Its called being congruent (where your words and actions match). Look at icon and bonez you dont see the writing reviews or signing up to win free gear from other sources. They use what they sell. And if they pick up something extra they dont announce it to the world. Im sure there are other reps who do the same but there are plenty who dont do this. If you cant understand this simple concept, then you're a lost case or have no integrity whatsoever. I hope I made that simple enough for you to understand this time.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


How in the fuck do you know what they use lol!?? Because they say so in a post? I've never seen them ever they could be 60 year old women. You are a true joke.


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 22, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> I think if you ban the rep than you will not have any reps that will work with any sponsors. So then people can not reach out to anyone but the sponsors for advice or help when a order goes bad. I personally have PM many reps on here when I was looking to start a cycle for advice and met a bunch of great people because of it. I have even had some reps tell me other sponsors to get gear if the sponsor didn't have it or if the sponsor was fixing to go south. One rep saved me money since he new his sponsor was having trouble filling orders.
> 
> As far as using the gear exclusively for the sponsor that you rep for is a bad idea how do you know it compares to others out there but don't bad mouth the other gear just because you rep for the other sponsor.


You're welcome.


----------



## Warriorblaze (Jan 22, 2014)

I use gear from many different sources including the source I rep for. 

I think using a variety of gear makes me a BETTER rep. I have something to compare the products I sell against and can answer questions objectively. 

I try to help out everyone I can, regardless of who's product they choose to use. 

We're all here because we share the same interests. We're a community and I'd like it to stay that way. 




Warrior


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 22, 2014)

Heavy won't ban Victor


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 22, 2014)

Warriorblaze said:


> I use gear from many different sources including the source I rep for.
> 
> I think using a variety of gear makes me a BETTER rep. I have something to compare the products I sell against and can answer questions objectively.
> 
> ...



Check your browser man...Your not on asf


----------



## Warriorblaze (Jan 22, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Check your browser man...Your not on asf



I know, but I still rep on this board lol


Warrior


----------



## Swfl (Jan 22, 2014)

D-Lats said:


> Swfl I think it's time for a good old neg fest



Good luck with that... you sure didn't waste much time starting shit since your banning. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## futureMrO (Jan 22, 2014)

ban everyone ftw


----------



## Swfl (Jan 22, 2014)

I think we should ban whoever got rid of the like button

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2014)

Swfl said:


> Good luck with that... you sure didn't waste much time starting shit since your banning.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


It won't be stopping anytime soon


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 22, 2014)

Swfl said:


> On a serious note, reps who use other labs gears is an equally offensive thing IMO. If your going around saying how great lab x is but your buying and logging and posting pics of TD's from other labs then where is your integrity? How can you possibly tell a bro to buy something from lab x when you wont even do that. If you rep, you use their gear and no mention of others or you should be demoted from rep and possibly banned I really think this is equally bad as the lab going south.
> 
> if your a car salesman you don't go driving a Chevy if you sell BMW now do you?


.

it all depends i can see your point but i do go to other labs other then crimson. There things that he does not carry that I do need or want to try, such as TNE, Tren Hex, I need aromasin, Letro, and Clen. There are many items that other sources may need that other guys dont. I tell everyone when I talk to them PM what other sources I use. I give it to the respect to crimson not to put their name out, but I have told a few people that were curious. My other source though is 100% private, so there is no chance for competition, but like I said I only go through him for stuff I can not get through Crimson and I have talked to Crimson about bringining in those products that I like that he does not carry.


----------



## independent (Jan 22, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> ONE issues pops up that still hasn't been fully disclosed and suddenly it's time to start banning because of it.   I've been outright fucked by sponsors on this board and they sure as hell weren't banned.



Yea theres this one sponsor here thats shitty and they are still here, I dont get it. Well i get it but i think its bullshit.


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 22, 2014)

I put this idea out a year ago when PM first introduced it. The issue that caused this was pacman/horizon sending HGH to big time vets not saying their names and the vets repping them praising how fast and good they are. Then everyone goes nuts and orders 10 kits of kefeis but no one gets shit. It is extreme, but it is a good idea it forces the sources to actually earn the respect before people trust them to rep for them. 

 I choice to rep for crimson because i have been talking to him since the day he opened at PM and he only sold Mexi Black tops. For over a year when ever I needed something he did his best to make sure I got it and seems like his reputation on PM illustrates that as well. 

I dont think a perm ban but maybe a 30 day ban would be justified. I think the only way around this would be if the rep was the one who exposes the source.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 22, 2014)

I'd like to hear bigbenj's view on the matter.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 22, 2014)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I'd like to hear bigbenj's view on the matter.



Lolz


----------



## s2h (Jan 22, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im gonna miss the officer.



I'm gonna miss Jeenyus...so its like missing the same person with different names...I feel sad..


----------



## s2h (Jan 22, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I'll just bow out of my WP log then...oh no, wait. I won't because THAT would be shady.
> 
> I will continue to tell people who I think the three top sources are
> 
> ...



Exactly what Subaru could someone love??....


----------



## Swfl (Jan 22, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I'll just bow out of my WP log then...oh no, wait. I won't because THAT would be shady.


 you got it free for a log and contest, that is a little different than buying lets say, Test from say PSL when you rep for Blueprint.





> why was this even brought up? its not even close to the original topic...everyone decided this was a thread where they could air their rep grievances?


this is anything goes so I figured why not?



> as far as the car analogy went...I worked for a large dealership chain a cpl yrs ago...we had volvo, subaru, dodge/chrysler, vw and range rover....I loved at least one if not more than one product in every single one of those manufacturing lines. i also had a ford expedition and drove either that or my bmw to work every damn day...the volvo lot had highline used cars which included audi (vw dlrship didn't have the audi branding) bmw, benz and whatever other exotic might come through like maserati..
> so what ..the volvo salespeople couldn't sell the luxury highlines?
> thats fucking ridiculous.
> If someone came to the lot i was on and after going over what they were looking for I determined they really should be looking at something on another lot I would (all of us would) drive that person to the other lot and introduce them to the appropriate salesperson for them.
> ...



All the cars you would have sent him to were from YOUR parent company. you didn't send someone to Uncle Charlie's used cars, you sent them to one of the dealers in your network ie; you sold something to them that you offered. You didn't send them to the maybach dealer if you had one on the lot did you? My point is if your sponsor has it, you should be using it. If they don't then it's fair game, see my point? its not so crazy or revolutionaly if you really sit down and think about it.


----------



## charley (Jan 22, 2014)

Them old cars can be pretty sweet..........











..I like 55 nomads.....


----------



## SheriV (Jan 22, 2014)

Swfl said:


> you got it free for a log and contest, that is a little different than buying lets say, Test from say PSL when you rep for Blueprint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




in the last part, you're not getting it...see if I took them off my lot and turned them over to another salesperson, I lost out.I didn't commision...hell I'd MAYBE get a house split if I walked them through the whole thing sales process from start to finish if i had to leave my lot with them.
I actually left the lot because they put me on dodges lot to turn it around in an area where the avg demographic was 275k a yr households... you can imagine how little sales dodge does in that demographic, oh and they didn't have jeep so that niche market wasn't there either.
My point was is I didn't sell with what was best for me...I sold what was best for the customer or in some way helped facilitate that.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 22, 2014)

s2h said:


> Exactly what Subaru could someone love??....



legacy has a good track record and a nice price point..
but it's not a bimmer


----------



## njc (Jan 22, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> I think if you ban the rep than you will not have any reps that will work with any sponsors. So then people can not reach out to anyone but the sponsors for advice or help when a order goes bad. I personally have PM many reps on here when I was looking to start a cycle for advice and met a bunch of great people because of it. I have even had some reps tell me other sponsors to get gear if the sponsor didn't have it or if the sponsor was fixing to go south. One rep saved me money since he new his sponsor was having trouble filling orders.
> 
> As far as using the gear exclusively for the sponsor that you rep for is a bad idea how do you know it compares to others out there but don't bad mouth the other gear just because you rep for the other sponsor.



Exactly.  It seems like a bad idea to me., kind of ridiculous really.  The answer seems obvious.  If the rep was wilfully screwing people then you ban him.  If the shop goes bad and he does whatever he can to help the customers,,,then what sense could there possibly be in banning him?


----------



## Swfl (Jan 22, 2014)

SheriV said:


> in the last part, you're not getting it...see if I took them off my lot and turned them over to another salesperson, I lost out.I didn't commision...hell I'd MAYBE get a house split if I walked them through the whole thing sales process from start to finish if i had to leave my lot with them.
> I actually left the lot because they put me on dodges lot to turn it around in an area where the avg demographic was 275k a yr households... you can imagine how little sales dodge does in that demographic, oh and they didn't have jeep so that niche market wasn't there either.
> My point was is I didn't sell with what was best for me...I sold what was best for the customer or in some way helped facilitate that.



Sounds to me you did what was best for the customer and the company. You didn't send them to your competitor (as in owned by a different parent company) though thats my point. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Jan 22, 2014)

Actually you do in car sales..dont get me wrong you try to get a hold of the unit they want..do your damnedest..but you also used the locator srvcs to,send them to outside dlrships because thats exceptional customer srvc and what people remember and tell other people about


----------



## s2h (Jan 22, 2014)

SheriV said:


> legacy has a good track record and a nice price point..
> but it's not a bimmer



I like cars with heated seats....GPS that calls me Daddy....and a smooth ride at 150mph...price points are for the little people


----------



## SheriV (Jan 22, 2014)

lololol, my gps doesn't call me daddy...yes to the rest...I also like a standard with a clutch that people are stunned its a standard..
I'm actually a real asshole about the heated seat thing. I hate to admit this though but audi's heated seats are sooooo much nicer too bad the rest of the car is an electronic nitemare.


----------



## Swfl (Jan 22, 2014)

Audi vw seats are sooo nice. My new lexus has heated and cooled seats the cooled part is great anytime except now

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Jan 22, 2014)

yeah my expedition had heated and cooled seats...honestly kind of awesome

if it did better than 11 miles to the gallon I'd still have the thing...super comfy truck for ..well a truck and american


----------



## charley (Jan 22, 2014)

Swfl said:


> I think we should ban whoever got rid of the like button
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



..That my friend is the smartest thing you ever wrote...imo..


----------



## Swfl (Jan 22, 2014)

charley said:


> ..That my friend is the smartest thing you ever wrote...imo..



See I knew we could find common ground


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 22, 2014)

I think banning reps along with the sponsors is good in theory but most people know that Reps have very little pull just better access.  I feel this would also make sponsors harder to get a hold of because then, more than likely, there would be less reps. 

As for posting about another sponsors gear other than the one you rep for.  That just more funny than anything else and sounds like a sponsors problem.  Like sitting at a red bull booth drinking a rockstar.

but no way sponsors and reps should be allowed gimmick accounts.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2014)

Swfl is pars bigbenji gimmick


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 22, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I think banning reps along with the sponsors is good in theory but most people know that Reps have very little pull just better access.  I feel this would also make sponsors harder to get a hold of because then, more than likely, there would be less reps.
> 
> As for posting about another sponsors gear other than the one you rep for.  That just more funny than anything else and sounds like a sponsors problem.  Like sitting at a red bull booth drinking a rockstar.
> 
> but no way sponsors and reps should be allowed gimmick accounts.



So what your saying is that if I am Repping for Crimson who does not have Anavar as of right now, then there should be no way i should be able to run var? Also if i do run var that I should not be honest with the board members of which lab that i trust second to my source? 

I am in prep right now for a show and the only orals that Crimson offers is injectable dbol and injectable anadrol. I all ready am shooting 4 things prework out i dont need a 5th lol and no way im cutting with dbol and drol.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 22, 2014)

jay_steel said:


> So what your saying is that if I am Repping for Crimson who does not have Anavar as of right now, then there should be no way i should be able to run var? Also if i do run var that I should not be honest with the board members of which lab that i trust second to my source?



hahaha don't get your panties twisted... What I said was "its funny" and also what I said was Its not my problem... So trying to make it my problem is foolish.

Do what you want!!!

I do what I want!!!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 22, 2014)

All kidding aside, I do think under certain circumstances that the reps should be held more accountable.  Putting your name on a product or shop, and using your good reputation to sell it should make you accountable.  You're selling trust.  Don't sell it if you don't believe it.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 22, 2014)

this I can agree with


----------



## Watson (Jan 23, 2014)

^but hot reps who have been banned can arrange to have someone post titty pics on their behalf to have their account reinstated and even possibly made a mod


----------



## s2h (Jan 23, 2014)

NM...i deleted my comments...I'm becoming more mature...carry on...


----------



## SheriV (Jan 23, 2014)

thats not a lot of fun in AG is it?


----------



## Robcyn (Jan 23, 2014)

I think there should be some accountability by the reps. It would definitely make a member who is considering repping think about whom they would would rep for. Think about it, if a bad shop couldn't get a good rep (and let's face it, a good rep can mean all the difference in the world to a sponsor) then they (sponsor) would eventually find their way off the board. From a consumers point of view (mine) I only want to see "good" sponsors on the board. Sponsors are defined by two things A) great reps with a great reputation or  B) Trust built by longevity on these boards. Longevity is usually caused by great reps doing what they say they are going to do in the name of the sponsor and the sponsor backing them up.
And that is my 2 cents worth


----------



## XYZ (Jan 23, 2014)

It's simple, don't be a rep.

D-Lats is a rep so he can get free stuff and then sell it via PM to others on this board to help support his cocaine habit.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 23, 2014)

^^ this


----------



## Warriorblaze (Jan 23, 2014)

XYZ said:


> It's simple, don't be a rep.
> 
> D-Lats is a rep so he can get free stuff and then sell it via PM to others on this board to help support his cocaine habit.



It's more of a cocaine hobby. 


Warrior


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 23, 2014)

Lol you gotta love groupies! Xyz offered to help with my habit by purchasing my soiled board shorts! Thanks xyz


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 23, 2014)

XYZ said:


> It's simple, don't be a rep.
> 
> D-Lats is a rep so he can get free stuff and then sell it via PM to others on this board to help support his cocaine habit.




^^^reads pm's...






p.s i need to make few threads to warn members


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 23, 2014)

Bwahahahaa the ambiguously gay duo^^


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 23, 2014)

I love this attention!! But I better be careful if I'm too mean you'll ban me again


----------



## SheriV (Jan 23, 2014)

Warriorblaze said:


> It's more of a cocaine hobby.
> 
> 
> Warrior




an experimental phase...


----------



## XYZ (Jan 23, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> ^^^reads pm's...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




like


----------



## XYZ (Jan 23, 2014)

D-Lats said:


> Lol you gotta love groupies! Xyz offered to help with my habit by purchasing my soiled board shorts! Thanks xyz



To be totally honest with you, you should be less concerned with me and what I say on the internet and focus on trying not to be a deadbeat dad.  GICH.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 23, 2014)

D-Lats said:


> I love this attention!! But I better be careful if I'm too mean you'll ban me again



No.  You'll open your mouth again and get yourself banned, you can't help yourself.  You're just too stupid.

BTW - Who banned you both times anyhow?  That's right.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow obsessed much bwahahahaa !!


----------



## Warriorblaze (Jan 23, 2014)

You've got quite the fan club on here D. 


Warrior


----------



## Swfl (Jan 23, 2014)

Warriorblaze said:


> You've got quite the fan club on here D.
> 
> 
> Warrior



His friend making skills are legendary

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Jan 23, 2014)

is there gonna be another melt?...will I have to resort to making another free d-lats thread?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 23, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Does this mean that HeavyIron is going to get banned for having repped for sponsors that went bad?  Remember Uncle Z, he took people's money and ran before he got busted (I know he's corrected a lot of that but for a time there nobody knew what was going to happen).  Or how about PSL and the scandal that's going on with his 'human grade' gear?   Should he not be held accountable for that even if it's only because he's guilty by association?  How many people went and bought from these guys after seeing those banners in his signature (I know I did)?



 I didn't run interference on members with valid complaints. Z did a GH resend and refund campaign because of me. I was the reason so many guys were reimbursed. Ask OD. He has all the details and can back me up. I then stepped down publicly before Z had his next issue. After stepping down I still helped guys get their money back. I don't defend advertisers when I discover issues. I try to be objective and help the members. 

There's a lot you don't know but I would hope you know enough to know I sincerely care about the guys here and I will expose the truth when I have hard evidence.


----------



## Swfl (Jan 23, 2014)

SheriV said:


> is there gonna be another melt?...will I have to resort to making another free d-lats thread?



If you do, I will have to petition for your banning too. Sorry

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Jan 23, 2014)

wtf swfl...where were you when i made the free d-lats thread last time?

idk if you've noticed but AG's been a little thin lately...and with new found time on my hands due to being an unemployed deadbeat. I need all the entertainment I can get!


----------



## SheriV (Jan 23, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> And that's the boat I'm currently in yet you're going to ban me for being nothing more than a cheerleader.




your problem is is how you've gone about this farva...and before you get pissed at me even heavy can attest I like you and think youre just handling this badly.
you can't deflect a problem with insinuating the problem doesn't exist when someone high on the food chain...that generally watches but doesn't get involved in the bs comes in and says theres  problem

if messages are ignored by board admin thats a really big red flag man


----------



## Swfl (Jan 23, 2014)

D lats hates me now so if you support him I cant support you anymore. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 23, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> And that's the boat I'm currently in yet you're going to ban me for being nothing more than a cheerleader.


Naw, I doubt I will ban you. I can see you are not a part of the current problem.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 23, 2014)

really should have doled the suspense out longer 
had another day in it at least


----------



## Intense (Jan 23, 2014)

Where the hell are my shiny little badges??















<<<<<------


----------



## XYZ (Jan 23, 2014)

D-lats is my puppet.  I pull the stings and say "dance puppet, dance" and he does just that.  

I give him 2-3 months before he gets banned again (by his own doing mind you) and has to suck the cock to be allowed back (again).  He has no shame.


----------



## independent (Jan 23, 2014)

God see all.


This mesagge was fda gmp approved.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 23, 2014)

I feel sick

sent from azza awesome anus.


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 23, 2014)

no-lats offered me his discount voucher at ''world of glitter'' to get him un-banned...


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 23, 2014)

intergrity + illegal drug dealers = dreamworld


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 23, 2014)

I can believe this thread has more traffic than the suck my own cock thread .... Sad days


----------



## GS2 (Jan 23, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I can believe this thread has more traffic than the suck my own cock thread .... Sad days



As the author of said "suck your own cock" thread I agree.  Can we get back to focusing on the important issues such as sucking our own cocks?


----------



## s2h (Jan 23, 2014)

This thread is just aahhhh...I'm gonna be mature again ....carry on..


----------



## s2h (Jan 23, 2014)

New board rule...all crooked reps please pm me to retain your membership...please all small unmarked bills or bunk gear that is at least good enough looking for quick resell..

So any floaties and your floating outta here...

Ps...the Cptn wants taint nudes also...please leave a little patch...its a Aussie thing...

Pss...dont ask for a reach around...

Have a great day


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 23, 2014)

^^can I have the reach around???


----------



## Watson (Jan 24, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> And that's the boat I'm currently in yet you're going to ban me for being nothing more than a cheerleader.



i hope they dont ban u bro, ill miss the daily cawk pics


----------

